
Building Atila: The Essential Software Startup Tech Stack - tomiboy14
https://atila.ca/blog/tomiwa/building-atila-the-essential-software-startup-tech-stack
======
tomiboy14
Hey everyone,

I wrote a blog post on how our startup atila.ca chose and built our tech
stack. Our team is all students and most of us started programming just 2
years ago so we'd love to get your thoughts on our stack and advice on how we
can improve.

